# High Powered Military lasers?



## Spartan X (Jun 17, 2006)

Hey guys, I'm new here,. I was doing some internet research and first came apon high powered lasers with the Wicked Laser spyder. Reading more I became more interested in it's applications. Seeing as they seam to be hard to get, are they any other lasers with the same power? Or perhaps even grater power that can be well mounted onto a Car-4? I'm very interested in this concept for Military aplications. The spyder seams like a good choice if it can be mounted, but are there any others? 

-Spartan


----------



## pixar (Jun 17, 2006)

They are available from wicked - not hard that was it. Oh, and you want to mount a powerful laser onto a car - if you do, I hope you get sent down.

Millitary apps - if you are in the millitary why not ask them - or are you a troll?


----------



## Manzerick (Jun 17, 2006)

i smell troll


----------



## Cliffnopus (Jun 17, 2006)

Definately has the "under the bridge" smell to it.

Cliff


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 17, 2006)

Mounting high-powered lasers on cars and most likely doing utterly dangerous things this way is not supported in CPF.
Please make yourself familiar with the special rules for this forum outlined in the sticky threads.
Closed.
bernhard


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 17, 2006)

I was just informed that a Car-4 is some kind of mounting system to a rifle ... so the thread might after all be legitimate.
Re-opened ... and please let common sense guide your upcoming posts on this. I am especially thinking of using high-powered lasers out in the open ... which is one thing if the military does it to actually do harm to others ... and is a different thing when an individual does it to "play" around and probably harm others in the way.
bernhard


----------



## Spartan X (Jun 17, 2006)

Thank you sir.

Yes is is correct, I am reffering to the semi-automatic version of the M4 assault Rifle.

I've been doing some looking around and basically what I have concluded that I really do not need a laser that powerfull. What I'm looking for in a laser is just a good solid viable beam for target aquisition. I do not need a 300 mw laser for that, a 100mw should do just fine from what I'm reading. (although I must admit that a 300mw would be fun to "play" around with, and I use that term in the mature sense as you guys "play" with yours.)

-Spartan


----------



## Jumpmaster (Jun 17, 2006)

You do not need a 100mw laser for target acquisition.

JM-99


----------



## RickSCV (Jun 18, 2006)

For the CAR assult rifle you can do a barrel mount under the front sight, a RIS mount or fore-stock mount, or a rail mount to the top. You dont need anything more than a 5mw laser ffor this, although I have seen them in 25mw versions with the external pressure switch that can be mounted by the grip and trigger guard assembly. 

Even on in 5mw or less power, the green lasers are extremely brighter than the the original red lasers first used.


----------



## nc987 (Jun 18, 2006)

Yes you dont want anything over 5mw. Reason being, with green lasers the "target" can see the beam and know exactly where you are. This is a dead giveaway. If you want a laser weapon system, go with Surefires Red laser system. This is specifically designed for swat and military applications. I can point you to some dealers that carry them if your interested.


----------



## Whitelitee (Jun 18, 2006)

That would be very true if you where in a hostial enviorment, But for target pratice. A 100mw on a m4 look alike would be pretty badass.


----------



## Illum (Jun 18, 2006)

ugh...Im not quite sure what we're talking about here....

Im thinking of something like this
http://amazing1.com/burning-lasers.htm

but to make it mobile you would probably have to trail a 20 kw kohler diesel behind your hummer:lolsign:


----------



## Spartan X (Jun 20, 2006)

Whitelitee said:


> That would be very true if you where in a hostial enviorment, But for target pratice. A 100mw on a m4 look alike would be pretty badass.


 
This is more on the lines of what I'm thinking. I WANT to see the beam. It would require the laser to be able to take the vibrations from the weapon firing as well. I had also concidered the use on mounting it on a stationary gun, such as a .50 cal. I know it has been done and I have seen it. But I understand that the optics in a laser can be very sensitive, and it take a special build to take that kind of abuse.


----------



## nero_design (Jun 20, 2006)

I used to carry a firearm and would test fire it on the range with a laser sight set beneath the barrel. The main problem we found with lasers designed for firearms was that they were subjected to massive concussive jolts each time the weapon was fired. Mine would cut out for a half second between shots which annoyed me. Lasers designed specifically for firearms are supposed to cradle the diode to prevent against the shock. The full scale (not the AE cut-down puistol version) .50 Cal has got to have the worst shockwave of them all. Friend of mine modified his Colt .45 to take a single bolt-actioned .50 Cal Ani-aircraft cartridge. The muzzleflash was a couple of feet long! Nearby guns with mounted sights sitting on the benches had to be recalibrated each time the weapon was fired due to the concussive forces.

If you need a laser for weapons mounting, get one designed specifically for this purpose (probably will be restricted to <5mW). If you need a tactical laser, the US army rates these at <100mW and up.


----------



## Handlobraesing (Jun 20, 2006)

groups.google.com
keyword: spartan, ricky spartan

nuff said. Ignore this guy

Inappropriate comments edited.
bernhard


----------



## Kiessling (Jun 21, 2006)

Handlobraesing ... while those two persons might or might not be identical, we at CPF do want to judge a member by his actions here on the board and by his posts, and not what others have to say about him somewhere else.
In addition to that, your post is completely inacceptable and not in compliance with CPF rules and spirit.
Please edit yourpost accordingly. If you won't edit it, I will do it for you.
bernhard


----------



## aileron (Jun 30, 2006)

I'm new here, but I was intrigued by nero_design's post.
I'd be really interested in knowing what a 'a single bolt-actioned .50 Cal Ani-aircraft cartridge' means, especially the bolt-action part. I assume the cartridge referred to is .50BMG, as two sentences before you specifically disclaim the .50AE. I'm also confused by the reference to a Colt .45. This term originally referred to the Colt Single Action Army 'Peacemaker' revolver, but is more recently used to refer to the 1911 automatic pistol. As I remember a loaded .50BMG cartridge has an overall length approaching 4.5", and I've never seen it in a handgun before. it'd be great to get details on which platform (1911 or revolver) was used, and what cartridge you meant. As I remember .50BMG anti-aircraft guns used a variety of ammunition- varying mixtures of ball, tracer, armor piercing, incendiary, and armor piercing incendiary. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## King Of Dreams (Jun 30, 2006)

yeah mods to a gun in order to carry bullets of that size and power would be extensive, but would be awesome as well. the recoil would nearly knock you over.


----------



## aileron (Jul 1, 2006)

That's why I was curious. I've seem some large rifle rounds out of a Thompson Contender pistol, but apart from them or obscure weapons like a cut down Maadi-Griffin I was unaware of anything able to be chambered for .50BMG. As the 1911 and SAA would both require enormous modification to fit the 4.5"+ cartridge, seeing a regular commercial gun beefed up in such a way would be fascinating, at least to me.


----------



## King Of Dreams (Jul 1, 2006)

id enjoy seeing that as well. marco: you got any pics of this super-gun? we would all be very interested to see how it was modified. ive done some gun mods in my. i completely refited my Airpistol (A Deagle .50) to fire .35 rounds. it was quite fun doing it and i learned alot in the process.


----------



## Kiessling (Jul 1, 2006)

Since this thread has served its purpose and is now drifting off-topic we will close it now.
bernhard


----------

